

Uber office in Amsterdam raided by local authorities - Rygu
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2015/03/transport-ministry-inspectors-raid-uber-offices-in-amsterdam/

======
gsnedders
So, basically, ignoring a court order can lead to actions being taken against
you? Huh. Weird that.

